
The Mystery of Zach, the All-Too-miraculous Medical AI - snori74
https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/06-03-2018/the-mystery-of-zach-new-zealands-all-too-miraculous-medical-ai/
======
Akinato
Fascinating. Does this man really have any traction, or is he just good at
finding a single stooge to advocate for him and generating news articles?

------
maxxxxx
This reminds me of the Italian cold fusion guy that was in the news a while
ago. What happened to him?

